# Monthly ticket and getting on/off at intermediate stations - is it allowed?



## Paul123 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi all! I am considering buying a monthly ticket for travel between Boston South Station and Providence and want to understand better how that works. With this ticket, can I get on/off at Boston Back Bay, which is an intermediate station?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2022)

Paul123 said:


> Hi all! I am considering buying a monthly ticket for travel between Boston South Station and Providence and want to understand better how that works. With this ticket, can I get on/off at Boston Back Bay, which is an intermediate station?


You sure can, its only like 3 minutes between South Station and Back Bay, but be sure the Conductor scans you in before you reach Providdnce.( as you know, the Train also stops @ the Rt. 128 Station.)


----------



## Paul123 (Jul 19, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> You sure can, its only like 3 minutes between South Station and Back Bay, but be sure the Conductor scans you in before you reach Providdnce.( as you know, the Train also stops @ the Rt. 128 Station.)



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> You sure can, its only like 3 minutes between South Station and Back Bay, but be sure the Conductor scans you in before you reach Providdnce.( as you know, the Train also stops @ the Rt. 128 Station.)


If he's riding on a monthly ticket, I can't think of a good reason to make sure that his ticket is scanned.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2022)

Ryan said:


> If he's riding on a monthly ticket, I can't think of a good reason to make sure that his ticket is scanned.


Do you get Points for each ride on Monthly Tickets, or just the Amount you pay fof it? I've never had one.


----------



## jebr (Jul 20, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Do you get Points for each ride on Monthly Tickets, or just the Amount you pay fof it? I've never had one.



Amount you paid.


----------

